# Frage zu SPS Programmiersoftware



## spsnewbie (17 Dezember 2008)

Hallo,

ich bin komplett neu auf dem Gebiet der SPS Programmier Software und wollte nun von erfahrenen Leuten eine Meinung. Und wo könnte man sich diese holen, wenn nicht im sps-forum 

also...ich hab ein bisschen recherchiert und bis jetzt folgende interessanten Anbieter solcher Software gefunden:

KW Software
3S
logi.cals

kann mir jemand vielleicht erfahrungswerte, vorteile, nachteile darüber nennen?

danke vorerst einmal!


----------



## trinitaucher (17 Dezember 2008)

Ich glaube dein Ansatz ist etwas verfehlt. Wenn ich deine Frage richtig interpretiere, suchst du nach der "besten" Programmiersoftware.

Aber du musst wissen, dass man nicht mit einer x-beliebigen Software eine y-beliebige SPS programmieren kann.

Normalerweise sucht man sich die gewünschte SPS heraus und muss dann die Software zum programmieren nehmen, die der Hersteller vorgibt.

Beispielsweise (SPS - Software):
Siemens S7-300 => Step 7
Phoenix Contact => PCWorx (quasi Multiproc von KW)
Schneider Electric => Unity Pro
Beckhoff => TwinCAT (quasi CoDeSys von 3S)

Dann gibt es noch einige Programmiersoftware, die von mehreren SPS-Herstellern unter evtl. anderen Namen genutzt werden, z.B.
Multiproc (von KW) => genutzt von Schleicher Electronic und Phoenix Contact (hier "PcWorx")

Mit dem CoDeSys von 3S lassen sich auch verschiedene SPSen unterschiedlicher Hersteller programmieren ("CoDeSys Automation Alliance"). Beckhoff hat CoDeSys in deren TwinCAT eingebaut.

uws...

Du sollttest also zunächst mal mit der Frage beginnen, was du machen möchtest und welche SPS dir dafür vorschwebt (auch mit Preisvorstellung).
Wenn du einfach nur SPS-Programmieren lernen möchtest, würde ich dir eine Software empfehlen, die auch schon gleich eine Software-SPS beinhaltet und als Demo kostenlos verfügbar ist. Das geht z. B. mit CoDeSys (3S) und TwinCAT (Beckhoff). So sparst du dir die ansonsten notwendige Hardware.


----------



## spsnewbie (18 Dezember 2008)

danke für deine rasche antwort.
stimmt. da geb ich dir recht. hab voll und ganz vergessen, dass ich hardware unabhängig sein will! 

hmmm.CodeSys also sagst du wär so ein unabhängiges System?
Ich hab mir ja schon die Websites der unterschiedlichen Hersteller schon so im schnelldurchlauf angesehen.
neben Codesys gibts sonst noch einen unabhängigen anbieter?
was ist mit logicals?
auf deren website hab ich auch was von beckhoff, unabhängig usw. gelesen!

danke nochmals für die hilfe!!!


----------



## MSB (18 Dezember 2008)

Unabhängig bist du in keinem Fall.

Du hast maximal ein wenig mehr Auswahl bezüglich deiner Hardwareplattform.
Mit Codesys kannst du z.B. grundsätzlich relativ viele SPS-Hersteller abdecken,
sofern die Hersteller Codesys denn unterstützen.
Von 3S ansich kaufst du im normalfall gar nichts, deren Kunden sind die SPS-Hersteller.

Es gibt auch ein paar Steuerungen z.B. VIPA die sich neben den Siemens-Steuerungen mit Step7 programmieren lassen.

Manche Firmen setzen auch auf Multiprog von KW, z.B. Phoenix (KW ist eine Tochter von denen),
z.B. Schleicher ...


Bei Beckhoff bist du auch nicht unabhängig, die verwenden zwar als Kern Codesys,
tun dies aber nicht unter dem CAA-Logo, haben also wieder ihr eigenes System daraus gemacht, TwinCat genannt,
bzw. jede Menge Sachen außen rum gebastelt, die mit Codesys auch nichts zu tun haben.

Also kurzum,
echte Hardware-Unabhängigkeit gibt es nicht, egal was du nimmst,
du schränkst deine Wahlmöglichkeiten in jedem Fall ein.
Beim einen mehr und beim anderen weniger.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Kieler (18 Dezember 2008)

Ganz nebenbei kommt natürlich immer das Thema mit den Kosten hoch. Da Du keine weiteren Vorgaben hast, würde ich wohl erstmal mit Codesys beginnen, da hier der Einstieg am günstigsten ist.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (18 Dezember 2008)

spsnewbie schrieb:


> kann mir jemand vielleicht erfahrungswerte, vorteile, nachteile darüber nennen?



Hallo,

schreibe doch mal was zum Hintergrund Deiner Frage.

Ist es eher eine theoretische Geschichte (Technikerarbeit, Diplomarbeit ...)
oder hast Du ein konkretes Projekt vor Augen?


----------



## spsnewbie (19 Dezember 2008)

nein, bestimmten hintergrund hat meine frage nicht. ich schreib keine diplomarbeit oder ähnliches.  
ich interessiere mich nur sehr für sps´n und deren programmierung und will hier vorerst einmal testweise kleinere private projekte versuchen zu realisieren. 
vorerst will ich mir die unterschiedlichsten programme einmal ansehen und testen.

mir fällt auf, dass immer wieder die rede von codesys ist. aber was ist mit kw software bzw. was ist mit logi.cals?

hat mit denen schon jemand erfahrung???

danke und lg!


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (19 Dezember 2008)

spsnewbie schrieb:


> ich interessiere mich nur sehr für sps´n und deren programmierung und will hier vorerst einmal testweise kleinere private projekte versuchen zu realisieren.
> vorerst will ich mir die unterschiedlichsten programme einmal ansehen und testen.



In der Industrie ist Siemens mit Step 7 am meisten verbreitet. Die
Siemens-Software wird manchmal als rückständig empfunden, weil
sie halt nicht die Funktionen bietet, was man von einer modernen
Entwicklungsumgebung erwartet. Vielleicht schleppt STEP 7
auch zu viel Mist vom Vorgängersystem (STEP 5) mit.

Es gibt ein kostenloses STEP 7 lite, mit dem man eine einzelne 
S7-300 programmieren kann. Die "richtige" STEP 7-Software liegt
bei ca. 2.000 EUR und ist fürs Hobby wahrscheinlich zu teuer.

Alternativen für S7-Software gibt es von MHJ (bietet auch einen
Fernlehrgang an), IBH, Deltalogic und Process-Informatik. 

CoDeSys wird imemr die moderne Entwicklungsumgebung und
besonders der ST-Editor (Strukturierter Text = Hochsprache)
gelobt, der bei Siemens angeblich kaum brauchbar ist.

STEP 7 oder CoDeSys ist wohl eine Glaubensfrage, wie Du auch 
*hier* nachlesen kannst.

Für privat Anfänge finde ich persönlich die Wago *750-841* ganz
gut.

Das Logo-System von Kirchnersoft und das IEC-System von 
kw/phoenix kenne ich nicht näher, würde es bezüglich der 
praktischen Bedeutung aber eher hinter STEP 7 und CoDeSys 
sehen.


----------



## MSB (20 Dezember 2008)

Was ist mit:
- KW-Software, sicherlich wird die auch verwendet, ist aber mit Sicherheit bei weitem
nicht annähernd so verbreitet wie Step7 oder auch Codesys.

- logi.cals, ich hatte damit vor vielen Jahren mit dem Urgroßvater der aktuellen Version (in der Berufsschule) zu tun,
kannte damals aber bereits die Mitsubishi-Software-Palette und die Siemens-Software-Palette,
und fand das absolut grässlich, und überhaupt nicht irgendwie praxistauglich.
Vielleicht ist das aber auch gemessen an den neueren Versionen ein Vorurteil, aber ich glaube nicht,
das das eine nennenswerte Verbreitung hat.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## spsnewbie (24 Dezember 2008)

hallo,

also danke erst einmal für die antworten.
ich wollte mir jetzt einmal demo versionen von codesys, kw software und logi.cals downloaden.
hier gibts auf jeden fall einmal den ersten + punkt von mir für logi.cals.
und warum? 
weil ich nichts nerviger finde, dass ich warten muss, bis ich einen link zum downloaden geschickt bekomme damit ich mir eine demo version downloaden kann. wenn ich eine version gut finde, melde ich mich so oder so bei der firma. oder nicht? 

bei logi.cals hab ich das gemacht und das geht komplett unkompliziert. man erhält automatisch einen link gesendet und schon kann man sich die demo laden. 
jetzt hab ich die version logi.CAD V5.0 bei mir installiert und ich muss sagen, der erste eindruck ist einmal nicht schlecht. ein sehr mächtiges teil was ich bis jetzt gesehen habe.
wenn ihr wollt, kann ich euch darüber weiter informieren.
weil was ich bis dato hier im forum gelesen habe, gibt´s darüber eh noch nicht viele rückmeldungen. 
hat jemand interesse daran?

hat von den forum besuchern vielleicht jemand einen link, wo ich mir eine codesys oder kw software demoversion downloaden kann, ohne meine kompletten daten bekannt geben und warten zu müssen?

danke und frohe weihnachten!


----------



## trinitaucher (25 Dezember 2008)

spsnewbie schrieb:


> ...
> ich wollte mir jetzt einmal demo versionen von codesys, kw software und logi.cals downloaden.
> hier gibts auf jeden fall einmal den ersten + punkt von mir für logi.cals.
> und warum?
> ...


Verstehe ich jetzt nicht. Du musst dich doch bei 3S als auch bei logicals registrieren 
Bei Beckhoff (TwinCAT) bekommst du auch einen Link automatisch zugeschickt. Wie's bei 3S ist, kann ich nicht sagen.

... Du scheints ja leicht zu beeindrucken zu sein... wenn diese Kleinigkeit bei dir schon einen "+"-Punkt wert ist 

Übrigens: *Frohe Weihnachten Euch allen!!!*


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (25 Dezember 2008)

spsnewbie schrieb:


> also danke erst einmal für die antworten.
> ich wollte mir jetzt einmal demo versionen von codesys, kw software und logi.cals downloaden.



Vielleicht liegt es am Vertriebsmodell von 3S und kw Software. Die 
haben ja kaum selbst Endkunden, sondern hauptsächlich deren 
Hardwarepartner. Dass Deine Daten abgefragt werden ist nicht
so unüblich.



spsnewbie schrieb:


> hat jemand interesse daran?



Diese Frage beantwortet sich ein stückweit selbst, wenn Du 
hier im Forum mal nach "logi.*" suchst.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (25 Dezember 2008)

spsnewbie schrieb:


> hat von den forum besuchern vielleicht jemand einen link, wo ich mir eine codesys oder kw software demoversion downloaden kann, ohne meine kompletten daten bekannt geben und warten zu müssen?
> 
> danke und frohe weihnachten!




Hallo.

Ich habe von der Messe in Nürnberg noch eine CD von CoDeSys. Da ist so einiges an Infos drauf und auch ihre neusten Programmversionen (hat mir die nette Tante erzählt). Ich kann dir das Ding zuschicken wenn du interesse hast und noch Bedarf besteht


Grüsse


Axel


----------



## spsnewbie (27 Dezember 2008)

trinitaucher schrieb:


> Verstehe ich jetzt nicht. Du musst dich doch bei 3S als auch bei logicals registrieren
> Bei Beckhoff (TwinCAT) bekommst du auch einen Link automatisch zugeschickt. Wie's bei 3S ist, kann ich nicht sagen.
> 
> ... Du scheints ja leicht zu beeindrucken zu sein... wenn diese Kleinigkeit bei dir schon einen "+"-Punkt wert ist
> ...



hey....ich hoffe du hast weihnachten gut rüber gebracht. 
ich bin nicht "leicht" zu beeindrucken!  
dass ich überall daten angeben muss, ist mir schon klar. mir geht es nur darum, wenn ich eine demo version z.B. am Samstag abend laden will, dann will ich das auch gleich downloaden! und das war bei logi.cals möglich!
und ja, das ist mir einen pluspunkt wert, weil das für mich einen stellenwert hat!  jeder hat seine eigenen prioritäten, wenn er geld für eine software ausgeben will.
ich hoffe, ich habe jetzt meine begründung etwas besser rüber gebracht!

danke und einen *guten rutsch*!


----------



## spsnewbie (27 Dezember 2008)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Vielleicht liegt es am Vertriebsmodell von 3S und kw Software. Die
> haben ja kaum selbst Endkunden, sondern hauptsächlich deren
> Hardwarepartner. Dass Deine Daten abgefragt werden ist nicht
> so unüblich.
> ...



Dass meine Daten abgefragt werden ist schon klar. Hab diese Frage aber mit meinem vorhergehenden Beitrag glaub ich beantwortet. 

Wie darf ich das verstehen mit dem nach logi.* suchen?
ich weiß, dass es hier im Forum darüber wenig bis keine Info gibt, darum hätte ich es ja auch angeboten, dass ich infos zur Verfügung stelle. 

Auch Dir einen guten *Rutsch*!


----------



## lorenz2512 (27 Dezember 2008)

hallo,
an deiner stelle würde ich mich fragen: wofür brauch ich das?hobby, wie modelleisenbahn usw, arbeit? dann wäre es sinnvoll zu schauen, was ihr im betrieb habt, denn die programmiersoft unterscheidet sich deutlich.


----------



## spsnewbie (27 Dezember 2008)

lorenz2512 schrieb:


> hallo,
> an deiner stelle würde ich mich fragen: wofür brauch ich das?hobby, wie modelleisenbahn usw, arbeit? dann wäre es sinnvoll zu schauen, was ihr im betrieb habt, denn die programmiersoft unterscheidet sich deutlich.



Stimmt....das ist bis jetzt meinerseits noch nicht so richtig rübergekommen.
Also....ich habe vor, mich beruflich komplett zu verändern.
Damals in der Schule hat mich die SPS Programmierung schon immer interessiert, doch bin ich in dieser Branche nie gelandet.
Jetzt will ich diese Veränderung/Herausforderung und mich auf dem Gebiet der SPS Programmierung + verschiedensten Software Pakete einarbeiten/informieren, um später dann darin arbeiten zu können.
Wird sich für viele jetzt sicher lustig anhören/lesen, aber ich bin mir absolut sicher, dass ich mit eurer Hilfe da sicherlich einiges an Wissen rauskitzeln kann. 

Versteht Ihr nun meinen Hintergrund?
Ich will natürlich auch ein praktisches Beispiel hier Testweise durchführen.
Dieses muss ich mir jedoch erst überlegen, was ich genau sinnvolles Automatisieren versuchen will. Sobald ich es weiß, werd ich euch darüber informieren. 

Meinungen/Kommentare sind gerne erwünscht.


----------



## lorenz2512 (27 Dezember 2008)

hallo,
da würde ich mich eher auf die marktführer stürzen: siemens, rockwell, mitsbish, und jeder kocht sein eigenes süppchen, die exoten würde ich nicht nehmen, z.b. werden leute mit fanuc erfahrung eher selten gesucht.


----------



## zotos (27 Dezember 2008)

lorenz2512 schrieb:


> hallo,
> da würde ich mich eher auf die marktführer stürzen: siemens, rockwell, mitsbish, und jeder kocht sein eigenes süppchen, die exoten würde ich nicht nehmen, z.b. werden leute mit fanuc erfahrung eher selten gesucht.



Beckhoff und CoDeSys würde ich nicht zu den Exoten zählen. Ich weis ja nicht wie Du das siehst ;o)


----------



## spsnewbie (27 Dezember 2008)

lorenz2512 schrieb:


> hallo,
> da würde ich mich eher auf die marktführer stürzen: siemens, rockwell, mitsbish, und jeder kocht sein eigenes süppchen, die exoten würde ich nicht nehmen, z.b. werden leute mit fanuc erfahrung eher selten gesucht.



hab ich eh vor! 
meine bis dato 3 favoriten sind:

codesys
siemens
logicals

die 3 werd ich mir mal genauer ansehen!
mir fehlt nur noch von siemens eine demoversion, dann werd ich mich daran machen, mich damit zu beschäftigen! 
danke aber für den tipp, welche deiner meinung nach wichtig sind.

also bis jetzt einmal ein großes dankeschön für eure meinungen und hilfe.


----------



## MSB (27 Dezember 2008)

Jetzt mal abgesehen ob hier nun irgendwas exotisch ist,
da er momentan noch relativ am Anfang steht,
ist es viel bedeutender sich die div. Problemlösungsstrategien zu erarbeiten.

In welcher Programmsprache/Software man seine Ideen dann abtippt ist eher noch zweitrangig.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## lorenz2512 (27 Dezember 2008)

hallo,
@ msb: bei jeder soft gehst du anderst an die probleme rann, zb schrittkette: merker, sprungleiste, ablaufrelais...... da ist jedes system anderst, ausser die sache mit den merkern, das klappt überall


----------



## MSB (27 Dezember 2008)

Ich schaue mir die Software an, und suche mir dann raus, mit was sich mein Problem am günstigsten lösen liese.
Letzten-Endes ist und bleibt eine Schrittkette aber eine Schrittkette,
vollkommen egal ob nun SPL, Graph, AS, Setzen Rücksetzen.

Das Know-How liegt in der guten, robusten Schrittreihenfolge.

Was dann irgendwann dazu kommt, bzw. die Erfahrung mit sich bringt,
ist es auf Eigenheiten der div. Software "vorbeugend" zu reagieren.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## trinitaucher (27 Dezember 2008)

spsnewbie schrieb:


> hey....ich hoffe du hast weihnachten gut rüber gebracht. :wink:
> ich bin nicht "leicht" zu beeindrucken! :wink:
> dass ich überall daten angeben muss, ist mir schon klar. mir geht es nur darum, wenn ich eine demo version z.B. am Samstag abend laden will, dann will ich das auch gleich downloaden! und das war bei logi.cals möglich!


Glaubst du etwa, da sitzt jemand und verschickt die Mails mit dem Downloadlink per Hand ?*ROFL*
Wenn du deine Daten bei Beckhoff eingibst, bekommt du auch am Samstagaband... ja sogar Sonn- und Feiertags den Link zugeschickt ...  (hab's schon mehrmals gemacht).
... und bei anderen Herstellern wird's sicherlich genauso sein.


spsnewbie schrieb:


> meine bis dato 3 favoriten sind:
> 
> codesys
> siemens
> ...


Wie schon mehrfach angesprochen wurde, hat deine Position 3 nahezu keine Marktbedeutung. Hab mir die Software auch mal geladen und kurz ausprobiert. Die Editoren sind ok, aber aus meiner Sicht viel zu überladen, was im Endeffekt zu Unübersichtlichkeit führt.
Mir fehlt zudem der Hardwarebezug. Daher weiß ich auch nicht, wo ich diese Software einordnen soll. Es fehlen jegliche Hardwarekonfigurationsmöglihckeiten. Nicht mal eine Einstellung für die Zykluszeit der Soft-SPS hab ich gefunden.

Mein Rat:
Wenn du dich zum ersten Mal so richtig in die SPS-Programmierung an sich einarbeiten willst, nimm CoDeSys. Das ist vom Editor her hardwareneutral, übersichtlich und sehr nah an der IEC61131.
Wenn du die Programme auf deinem Rechner testen willst, empfehle ich dir das TwinCAT von Beckhoff als Soft-SPS. Die 30 Tage-Version kannste quasi unbegrenzt nutzen (nach 30 Tagen deinstallieren und wieder installieren) und du hast später die Möglichkeit deine Programme auch mit kostengünstiger (Bekhoff-)Hardware zu testen.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (27 Dezember 2008)

Hallo,

für den Anfang würde ich mich den Emfehlungen zu 
CoDeSys/Twincat anschließen.

Bez. Siemens gab es früher mal *diese Seite*, dort war am 
Ende eine Download-Möglichkeit für ein Step7 5.4 Demo. 
Vielleicht wurde die Seite nur verschoben.


----------



## spsnewbie (27 Dezember 2008)

trinitaucher schrieb:


> Glaubst du etwa, da sitzt jemand und verschickt die Mails mit dem Downloadlink per Hand ?*ROFL*
> Wenn du deine Daten bei Beckhoff eingibst, bekommt du auch am Samstagaband... ja sogar Sonn- und Feiertags den Link zugeschickt ...  (hab's schon mehrmals gemacht).
> ... und bei anderen Herstellern wird's sicherlich genauso sein.
> 
> ...



danke für deinen rat. werd mir das codesys mal ansehen.
dennoch kann ich dir mit dem automatischen senden von den links nicht zustimmen! 
ich wollte mir bei codesys und kw eine demo laden und musste warten, bis meine kontaktdaten von denen bearbeitet wurden und mir der link zugesendet wurde. 
aber egal....ich werd mir das ganze nun mal nach euren gesichtspunkten ansehen.

danke nochmals!
bei weiteren fragen/feststellungen usw. werde ich mich wieder melden, wenn ich darf!


----------



## Chroma (12 Januar 2009)

Hallo spsnewbie,

habe Beitrag gelöscht, kannst mir aber gerne eine E-Mail schicken dann nenne ich Dir eine gute Lösung.

MfG


----------

